# ME 8 Police Magazine and Spares



## Jaxbox (Aug 29, 2014)

I have been given a ME 8 Police 8mm blank firing pistol.










However it doesn't have a magazine and is also broken. Does anyone know where i can get a magazine for this or can I just use a standard PPK magazine? - Walther PPK Magazine Thumb Extension

Also does anyone know where I can get a replacement for this broken spring?










Thanks

Jaxbox


----------

